

An Android browser for porn (Password protection, Porn-filter bypass, incognito) - nubela
http://jerkyapp.com

======
nubela
Hi all,

I'm also the creator of Go away Cameron (bypass UK porn filter), Go away MDA
(bypass Singapore's porn filter). Last week, I launched it on Reddit
([http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1xblv9/hey_reddit_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1xblv9/hey_reddit_so_i_created_an_android_browser_for/))
that went on to be #1 on /r/Android with some great discussions. Mostly
because the browser is very much polished and everyone asked why was this not
released as a full-browser, but rather, porn?

Let me know what you think of Jerky as a browser, and I'll be happy to answer
any questions you have, cheers!

